# Off season scouting.....



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey everyone! I put together a quick video about deer scouting this time of year. Check it out when you get a chance, and get out in the woods!!


----------



## mikem (Feb 17, 2010)

What's up Critter, Mike M from TOSA - long time no see. I am on an every/other plan for bowhunting - off this year, but did take your advice last spring and walked the heck out of a couple of areas. Plan is to walk them at the end of this upcoming winter. Tight lines & straight shooting my friend, God bless, ~M


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I heard this many years ago, and I agree with the guy! Go out in late Winter, early Spring, and the woods is just laid bare! You can see everything! 

Yet, I'm mindful of something another great hunter wrote. There are seasonal changes to the ways deer travel. There can even be daily changes depending on the wind. He said that, even during hunting season, of all the time you spend in the woods, 70-80% of it should be spent scouting, and 20-30% of your time hunting! 

And you don't have to spend a lot of time tromping around, you can scout from your stand! I saw a show on Outdoor Channel years ago where they were hunting some preserve out of stands pre-selected by the owners. But, they weren't seeing any deer where they were. They kept seeing them crossing about 150-200 yards away. 

So, mid morning the host bails out of that stand, tears it down, and puts it back up down where he has seen the deer movement. He saw a lot of deer that very evening, but not a shooter buck. The next morning he connected on a really nice buck! 

I think most of all, you have to be agile out there. You can't get "stuck" on a certain place if it's not happening there.


----------

